# My 10 gallons shrimp set up



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I just finished my 10 gallons today ,I added a new stand , yesterday I have bought 6 cherry shrimps about 7/8" to 1" long .The guy told me male are more red so he gave me 2 males and 4 females ( more white...) they look fine and seem to eat algue all the time !!

Now I just want to know what I'm missing for making them breed!!

I have a lot of live plantS in it , I have a vitamin and mineral piramid but I don't know if it's good for this set up??

my temps is at 79-80

nitrite:0

ammonia: 0

nitrate :5-10 max

ph :7.6 Looks high to me ?? what sould I do for that?

My filter is a whisper 60 with 2 big sponges , 2 bags of carbon, and 1 bag of biomax with sponge on intake piping.

I have sand , rocks and piece of wood ...

I don't really know what to feed them?

did I miss anything ??

thanks!!

pic:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

You're going to want something over the intake to keep little ones from getting sucked into filter.
I thought the darker ones were females.
I fed mine shredded frozen shrimp and "crisps" fish food as a main staple.
Here's a shot of my shrimp from last year.
I am setting a tank up tonight.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome...I want to set up a tank but need to find out where in NJ I can find Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow nice pic









yeah I wrap my intake with a sponge ,

find one dead , don't know what cause it ,it was my bigger and most colored one









strange because they all seem to chill around eating all the time ..

thanks for the comments!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ditch all the plants except moss. They like the moss the best and babies can hide in there when they are free from their mom. Cherry shrimp, like all shrimp are nitrate sensitive. Keep nitrates less than 10 and you should be good. For food, try to find food made by a company Shirakura. I have some, and you would not believe the color difference it makes. Unfortunately it is made in another country so its expensive and hard to find. Trust me, its worth it though. Until then, try some HBH Hermit Crab Variety Bites. My shrimp love them and you can get it anywhere.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

maknwar said:


> Ditch all the plants except moss. They like the moss the best and babies can hide in there when they are free from their mom. Cherry shrimp, like all shrimp are nitrate sensitive. Keep nitrates less than 10 and you should be good. For food, try to find food made by a company Shirakura. I have some, and you would not believe the color difference it makes. Unfortunately it is made in another country so its expensive and hard to find. Trust me, its worth it though. Until then, try some HBH Hermit Crab Variety Bites. My shrimp love them and you can get it anywhere.


Thread stealer! (me)

Ill keep that in mind also.. good information there









*EDIT: Basically this right?: http://www.aquariumplantsandsupplies.com/p...f468e1c6kk3qam3 i might buy some off ebay*

_ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Shirakura-Food-L-Crysta...=item3a475a264e _


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Yup, thats it.

If anyone is skeptical, go to a planted tank forum and search for Shirakura. You will see that everyone feeds their shrimp this stuff. Also, there is a person selling it on a website for cheaper. PM me for the link.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im pretty sure the darker red ones are females and the whiter ones are males. Try to resist from overfeeding, easiest way to kill a whole colony of them


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

thedude8 said:


> Im pretty sure the darker red ones are females and the whiter ones are males. Try to resist from overfeeding, easiest way to kill a whole colony of them


Your right. Females are bigger, more colorful, and they have an egg saddle in the dip of their back. Males are smaller and have more white on them.

The ph of 7.6 is just fine.

Good luck with the shrimp. The little guys are fun to watch.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for the info everybody!!

maknmar : I don't have any moss in it , only some cheap lfs plant , that I don't even know the name ...

I don't really want to remove them , and my lfs don't seem to have moss , what sould I do ?

For feeding do you think 1 time a day is too much , i'm noob with shrimp ,they seem to eat all the time


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

This type of shrimp is a great algae eater. If there is plenty of that and it's the right kind, all you should have to do is supplement their diet. They will eat basically anything, so sinking pellets, shrimp, fruit, or anything else you feel like tossing in the tank will work. Once a day isn't to much, as long as they don't leave any scraps behind. As you know, the scraps will create water quality issues, and cherry shrimp are terribly touchy about their water.

I'm sure there are quite a few people on this forum that will send you java moss just for the price of the shipping. GG was a while ago, and i just saw another guy trying to get rid of some a few weeks ago. I'm not sure the best way for you to pack it for shipping since I'm sure its cold right now in Quebec too.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok thanks great info !

yeah it's pretty cold like 15*F at night and 25*F on day , so I don't know if it's still possible to ship some ?

tomorrow I will call a bigger fish store in Montreal to see if they got moss.

thanks again for the help!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Aquarious on jean talon has java moss... at 4.99 a ball in a bag









http://www.aquariusweb.qc.ca/

If you go to the plant section and write java moss... it usually says if they have in stock or not... or you can just simply call heh


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey thanks buddy , I will call them tomorrow!!

are you from Qc also?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

obviously! lol.. thats how i personally know about that store xD


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm coming back from Aquarius , drove 1 hour to Montreal in the storm that was sick lots of accidents, a boom truck crash in a 52 ft truck and a snowplough!!

that a nice place , lots more fish and plants !!

I bought some java moss and 6 other shrimps, one is full of eggs!!

how do you secure the moss on the sand , it don't seem to have much roots , for now I just put 2 little rocks on them ...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrap the moss around the rock or wood an put either a rubber band or thread around it to hold it on. Just my opinion, but your tank would look better if you took some of the rocks out or at least piled them all together.

also, you can keep the other plants in there if you want.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Darnit you found some with eggs! Lucky you, went the other day and theyw ere all babies... Do you remeber how the ghost shrimp looked like? did it seem like they grew bigger or got some with eggs? details are nice for me! lol


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

No I didn't see other type , but I haven't pay attention ...

just find them is hard haha

but nice place I will sure go back !


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

I took some pictures tonight

they are fun to watch


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

How are your shrimps doing? My java moss looks like sh*t... I dont know how some of it is dieing, either to much light? no enough light? i have no idea... Breeding, not happening... im going to go buy much more ghost shrimp, or just buy cherry shrimp since their probably cheaper.... and add other plant's or something.. or maybe a java moss ball or something... I should take a picture of the java moss, and you'll understand lol... Maybe its the way i split it or something


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Cherry shrimp and ghost shrimp dont mix too well due to the temperament and size of the ghost shrimp. Keep one type of shrimp for best results. Also, breeding takes weeks to happen, so give it a while.


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks ksls!!

SpecialEffect: They are looking good , lost only one on a batch of 11..., they are now much more colorful than at the lfs , and in 3 days they have eaten about 98% of the algua !!! my aquarium is now much more cleaner , they even clean the sponge filter , plus the algua, I feed them a quarter of nutrafin max pellet for bottom feeder every day .

But my java moss also looks like s**t , I plit some to attatch to a little rock with some 4 pound fishing line ..

For breeding like maknwar said , I would wait 2-3 weeks , my cons took about 3 weeks to breed , and they eat all the fry on first try , but on second they learned and since they breed like crazy!!

Yesterday I found 2 white shells with all the legs and antenna, how often they loose their shell?


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's awesome I found a little one he's about 3/16" long chilling on my driftwood,

it took less than 3 weeks!!!

he's in the center of the pic !!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, nice I never thought of breeding these I may give it a shot all my fish love them


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

grats! i gave up on breeding.. so now in the tank got 4 ghost shrimp and 2 cray fish lol... the crayfish are one smart bastards!

edit: how many did you find? just 1 baby?


----------

